# Den. Fire Wings



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2012)

(Big Alex x Silver Wings)
You sure can see the latouria background in this flower.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2012)

I can see the spectible esp in the lip shape.


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 28, 2012)

I very much like this one! Congrats!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> I can see the spectible esp in the lip shape.


Except that spectabile isn't in the background:
Big Alex = alexandrae x bigibbum
Silver Wings = johnsoniae x eximium
Bigibbum gives the flowers their upright stance and color. The latouria parents are responsible for the clustering and hopefully, will make it bloom more than once a year.


----------



## neo-guy (Dec 28, 2012)

Alexanderae is closely aligned with spectabile, so that's where the lip and the twisted segments come from. You should also get long lasting flowers from this hybrid! Sposed to be one of Roy's newest hybrids.
Pete


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2012)

Cute!!!

And a wonderful pic as usual!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Except that spectabile isn't in the background:
> Big Alex = alexandrae x bigibbum
> Silver Wings = johnsoniae x eximium
> Bigibbum gives the flowers their upright stance and color. The latouria parents are responsible for the clustering and hopefully, will make it bloom more than once a year.



Thanks.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 28, 2012)

neo-guy said:


> Alexanderae is closely aligned with spectabile, so that's where the lip and the twisted segments come from. You should also get long lasting flowers from this hybrid! Sposed to be one of Roy's newest hybrids.
> Pete



I found this interesting - http://miosjournal.org/journal/2008/10/DendrobiumAlexandrae.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> I found this interesting - http://miosjournal.org/journal/2008/10/DendrobiumAlexandrae.html


Interesting. But I find it difficult to believe that alexandrae is a hybrid -- spectabile and what??? Spectabile is a huge plant; alexandrae is nowhere near that size. I know that is not the only consideration, but it is one.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm loving some of these complex dendrob crosses from Oz. Neat stuff, thanks Dot.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the color and the pointy, curly sepals and petals.


----------

